# How long does it take to heal ear infection naturally?



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

how long do ear infections take to go away naturally? (without use of antibiotics)

And is swollen lymph nodes under jaw normal with this? (ds is almost 4yo)

we're already doing garlic/mullein ear drops (which he says help the pain, thank goodness!) 3 day ago was the fever/extreme fussiness/acute symptoms. which didn't last more than a day or two.

We're on 4th day now, and just noticed the lg swollen lymph nodes under jaw. & still some complaints about pain several times a day (but not constantly) we're putting the drops in as often as possible or when he complains.. maybe about 4 X per day. They've been a godsend!

For those with full blown symptoms of ear infection, have you waited it out? And if so, how long did it take? How many days before he should not be having any more ear pain or symptoms?

1st time for us here, so those who've been through, can you remember how long it took? and what about the swollen lymph nodes under jaw?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm assuming this is an otitis externa(swimmers ear or tropical ear)? Swollen lymph nodes do sometimes occur with bacterial ear infections.

I can't tell you how long it will take to get better without antibiotics though and, I know you didn't ask but, IMO, an ear infection needs antibiotics.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

I've waited out myself and with my daughter unless the pain was too severe. Usually ear infections clear up on their own within the same time frame as they would with antibiotics. We've been lucky to have a pediatrician that isn't afraid to tell us DD doesn't need antibiotics, and I'm glad to hear it when she does. Heat may make the little guy feel better. I like to use a heating pad or warm compress. I've been known to sit with the infected side towards a space heater, too.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My ear infection guy's eardrum always burst and then drained. It was always how we knew he had an infection. So that seemed to make it better immediately.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katelove*
> 
> I'm assuming this is an otitis externa(swimmers ear or tropical ear)? Swollen lymph nodes do sometimes occur with bacterial ear infections.
> 
> I can't tell you how long it will take to get better without antibiotics though and, I know you didn't ask but, IMO, an ear infection needs antibiotics.


That's contrary to everything I've read, but its probably warranted sometimes. He's had bad reactions to antibiotics in the past (& is allergic to penicillin) so want to avoid if possible.

I liked this page, although it says to call dr if symptoms don't improve after 48 hrs. Isn't that a bit premature? The symptoms did get better. But they aren't totally gone yet. Another page I read said 1-2 weeks to heal on its own. I just wanted some real life experiences. I don't want to drag this out for 2 weeks if he is going to end up needing them in the end anyway. But I also don't want to run there today, if he is a few days away from getting over it on his own, kwim? He's playing, but is a bit whiny and grumpy at times.

http://www.cigna.com/individualandfamilies/health-and-well-being/hw/medical-topics/ear-infections-hw184385.html

And no, he doesn't swim.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

When my DS had an ear infection, we didn't realize til it was really bad (long story)... Once we confirmed that it was an ear infection, we started doing garlic oil (and homeopathics, eupatorium I think?) and within a day or two he seemed to be feeling normal again. Not sure if it would have gone away anyway since he was already at the worst of it, or if the garlic etc. sped up the process.

How did you determine that it was an ear infection? If his doctor confirmed it, he would probably be the best one to consult at this point, particularly with the swelling. If no one confirmed it, I wonder if it could be something else? Sometimes my DS says his ear hurts when really it's something else (jaw, teeth, etc.) and unfortunately the only way we can tell for sure is bringing him to the dr. I *think* your DS should be getting better not worse... maybe the swelling is a sign of a secondary infection or something? IDK

I am trying to remember what our doc said last time -- he gave us a prescription for antibiotics but said we didn't need to fill it... I think he said if it gets worse or if it doesn't go away within a week to fill it?? Not positive though.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

About referred pain, it can also be the throat or tonsils. My ears hurt as much as my throat after a tonsillectomy. Generally speaking, though, the worst of the pain usually resolves with an ear infection in 48 hours. Then it gradually gets better from there.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> When my DS had an ear infection, we didn't realize til it was really bad (long story)... Once we confirmed that it was an ear infection, we started doing garlic oil (and homeopathics, eupatorium I think?) and within a day or two he seemed to be feeling normal again. Not sure if it would have gone away anyway since he was already at the worst of it, or if the garlic etc. sped up the process.
> How did you determine that it was an ear infection? If his doctor confirmed it, he would probably be the best one to consult at this point, particularly with the swelling. If no one confirmed it, I wonder if it could be something else? Sometimes my DS says his ear hurts when really it's something else (jaw, teeth, etc.) and unfortunately the only way we can tell for sure is bringing him to the dr. I *think* your DS should be getting better not worse... maybe the swelling is a sign of a secondary infection or something? IDK
> I am trying to remember what our doc said last time -- he gave us a prescription for antibiotics but said we didn't need to fill it... I think he said if it gets worse or if it doesn't go away within a week to fill it?? Not positive though.


Well on the evening it began he cried and said his ear hurt. He had never done that before. That night for about 4 hours we had to sleep sitting up in the chair because it hurt too much to lie down. He didnt sleep on that ear for about 3 nights. About 24 hr after it began I was able to get the garlic/mullein oil and from then on, whenever he said it hurt I put some drops in his ear, and he said it didn't hurt immediately after that! So the drops must have numbed it or something too. I do have an otoscope but never thought to use it because I just assumed it was an ear infection. After a few hours or later that day it would start hurting again and I'd put more drops in. Even if he didnt say it hurt I also tried to put them in at morning and night and one other time. So 3 or 4 times a day. I also made my own garlic oil with fresh garlic (started before I got the purchased stuff) and used silver a few times too. Just tried to cover all bases to do anything to avoid those antibiotics. (we have a prescription happy ped) Eliminated cows milk.

He's still not "completely" over the cold he had, he had been quite congested but its almost gone now, and the ear is no longer hurting him. Lymph node swelling went down considerably within 1 day. He went to school past few days and seems to be feeling fine.

Since noone really gave a timeline of their child I decided to wait about a week, as long as he was feeling ok and we could manage his discomfort with our home remedies (and we used tylenol that first night he had the fever too), since online it said 1-2 weeks for ear infection to heal. Tomorrow evening it will be one week, I havent had to use any drops for several days, so I'd say on day 4 or 5 it had cleared significantly by then, in case anyone needs to know  I don't know why the nodes under the jaw felt so swollen so much that day I noticed, except maybe they were fighting those same germs there too, since he had a cold at the same time.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameragirl*
> 
> About referred pain, it can also be the throat or tonsils. My ears hurt as much as my throat after a tonsillectomy. Generally speaking, though, the worst of the pain usually resolves with an ear infection in 48 hours. Then it gradually gets better from there.


This is true. He was significantly better aout 24 hrs later. But still some occasional complaints throughout the day over the next 3 days or so even though he was able to play and stuff.. that's why I wondered when it would stop for good  It was going away, but every once in a while I guess it would hurt a little still. Day 6 now and I think its gone for good. I hope. I haven't heard any complaints for several days although I continued to use the drops once or twice a day just in case. (because it has garlic in which is like the antibiotic to kill the germs) I also used a few drops of silver cause I wasnt sure which would be more effective .(but that doesn't do anything for the pain, the oil drops really helped him and his discomfort. it was messy and smelly but it worked)


----------

